
Never Commit a Crime When Your Phone Is Connected to a Wi-Fi Network - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2019/07/glenelg-high-school-graffiti-wifi-login.html
======
rcconf
A family members home was broken into, we checked the routers DHCP logs to
determine what phones connected that day.

We were able to determine the person AND the time it happened since an IP is
only held on for 24 hours before being released. The person ended up being a
friend that had connected to the WiFi in the past! (Yes, that friendship is
very over.)

It was a real life CSI moment, and yes, criminals are generally oblivious to
their phone identifying them! Good thing for my family member!

~~~
tehlike
Changing my ssid to xfinitywifi.

~~~
londons_explore
You can log 802.11 probe request packets. That will give you information about
most phones nearby even if they don't connect to your network.

Very useful in case of a theft. You can get a list of WiFi access points the
thief normally connects to, which can give you clues where they live or work.

Legality of such logging is dubious. The packets were technically sent
directed to everyone nearby, unencrypted, with the intent that your router
would receive them. But the information they contain is typically pretty
private, and it's unlikely the human sender knows they are sending you this
info, let alone that you are storing it.

------
perl4ever
I was struck recently by how my phone is (a) conspicuously monitoring my speed
in Google Maps and comparing with what it thinks the speed limit is, and (b)
spontaneously warning me of "speed traps" (I'm not sure if they are real). It
makes me feel nervous to think of the immensity of the database Google has on
people doing technically illegal things, but it also makes me feel nervous if
Google is actually preventing people from getting caught in speed traps,
because it underlines how much power they have.

~~~
tehlike
Speed trap data likely to be coming from waze, crowdsourced.

No comment on the rest of the comment you made.

~~~
perl4ever
If Google Maps is being integrated with Waze, I think that is a new thing,
because they've been separate.

If they plan to integrate them at all, I wonder why not combine them
completely?

~~~
tehlike
No idea. Found this:

[https://bgr.com/2019/01/21/google-maps-vs-waze-speed-
limit-f...](https://bgr.com/2019/01/21/google-maps-vs-waze-speed-limit-
features-to-hit-android-and-iphone/)

Also disclaimer: im a current google employee. Opinions my own.

